# Here's a link to a great deal on a 2010 Bianchi Infinito



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I got an email from Evans Cycles that they are having a sale on all remaining 2010 and 2011 bikes. There's a few great deals to be had on a 2010 Bianchi Infinito with the Athena group. I just bought my Infinito in August and was very, very tempted to buy another at this price. However, I just can't afford it right now, but for those looking on buying an Infinito, you could save nearly $2K by buying from Evans. They say it's free shipping to the USA and takes 10-14 days. Wish I had it in my budget for another, but I just don't.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/infinito-athena-2010-road-bike-ec020046


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a sensational price. I paid 4k for mine.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

It's unbelievable!! That same bike is now $4700 in the USA. That is the one I wanted when I bought mine in August, but I only had $3200 cash. Wish I had the extra money now to buy that bike, but I need to pay off some other bills before buying any new toys.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks a ton for that heads up adjtogo! Just ordered a 57 cm infinito from evanscycles and it is an incredible deal, even after considering shipping costs.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you not get free shipping to the USA? That's what the website says anyway.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Not shipping to the US and thanks to the discount was under £2000 and therefore not eligible for free shipping. Shipping was only £120 so it still worked out close to $1500 cheaper than what my LBS was quoting me for a frame which was not even the right size for me. Thanks again!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

No problem. As I stated, I was going to buy another Infinito with the Athena just like you got, except in a 55cm, as it was over $2300 less than I can buy one for here in the USA. However, I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Thought I'd update this thread with the a pic of the Infinito which I got from Evans Cycles. The colour in stock was not my first choice (red instead of celeste), but I think it goes well with the Fulcrum 7s. This thing goes like a rocket! 










On harsher roads, I do get a very audible thud when hitting bumps. Is this normal or should I slow right down to avoid damage to carbon frame and fork?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Great looking bike!!! Did you get the Campy group set? I was ready to place an order just after I posted the link, but I had a dose of bad luck with my DJ speakers that same weekend I was going to order. I ended up having to replace my speakers, which depleted my funds to buy a new bike.

As for the thuds over bumps, I try to avoid potholes and bumps as much as possible. I think hitting any type of bump or hole with any kind of bike is going to make a thud sound.

Did you have to pay any customs fees for your bike?

How long did it take to arrive?

Was it the right color and size that you ordered?

Who assembled it for you?

Income tax is right around the corner. I see Evans is still clearing out 2010 bikes, so I'm looking at them again. The Merckx EMX-1 or Litespeed Archon 3 look like pretty good deals too.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks-got the Campy Athena group! The shifting is butter smooth with the added advantage of being able to switch multiple gears at a time, and its nice to be able to keep it all Italian. Sorry to hear about your speakers-hope things worked out ultimately.

The thud almost sounds as if the fork is hitting the frame, which is why I was worried. I guess it is wiser to just back off for speed breakers and bumps. This bike accelerates back to speed easily enough anyway 

To answer your other questions, yes I paid customs duty on the bike- 20%. The total cost of shipping, customs and transport to doorstep was approx. 500 pounds. From order to delivery to my doorstep took 21 days, with the bike sitting in customs for 9 of those days.

The size was right (57 cm), but the colour was not. I had ordered Celeste. After some persistent emailing (it helps that I'm a lawyer ), Evans very fairly offered to compensate me to the tune of 200 pounds, which made this a very good deal indeed.

The bike ships partially assembled and I assembled the rest of the bike myself (handlebars, pedals. seatpost, and front wheel needed to be attached) with a little help from youtube and this forum!

All said and done, I think you can order from Evans (I will probably use them again) but you will need to chase them by email to make sure your order is correct, and insist they keep you posted (they did not tell me my bike had shipped till I asked). They also shipped the bike and the pedals separately, without informing me which caused some customs hassles.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Emsworth,

Do you live in the USA?


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Emsworth said:


> Thought I'd update this thread with the a pic of the Infinito which I got from Evans Cycles. The colour in stock was not my first choice (red instead of celeste), but I think it goes well with the Fulcrum 7s. This thing goes like a rocket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an Infinito. I never hear audible thuds. That being said, I have switched to Continental GP 4000 tires. They do a much better job to dampen the bumps than the Rubino Pro's.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'd get somebody knowledgeable to check if the headset is preloaded correctly. Great bike. I spotted a red Athena-equipped Infinito on top of Passo di Sella last summer. Proves it can climb.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

@adjtogo- Nope. In India.

@Crusinscoot- you probably don't have our roads! Will try switching typres once the current ones wear out and see if it helps.

@kbwh- I think I'm pretty much on my own here. The LBS didn't even know how the Campy brake release worked. Is it something I can do myself? My daily route is not quite the Passo di Sella, but it does include 2 fairly steep slopes, and on most days I whizz past cars on them while riding the Infinito!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This is something you can do yourself. Read through the link below a couple of times, and consult the tech sections of the forum, search "headset adjustment" for example.

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/threadless-headset-service


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just noticed this thread! Sadly sold-out.


----------



## Emsworth (Nov 28, 2010)

@kbwh- Thanks! That link is very comprehensive. Will give it a shot.


----------

